# No puedo instalar Multisim



## ArturoA (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola:

Quisiera ver si me pudieran ayudar!
Instalé la versión 8 de multism en mi computadora, pero al parecer se instaló mal, ya la traté de desinstalar pero no se puede desde el panel de control y he estado queriendo volver a instalarlo pero me dice que aun está instalado y que primero lo desinstale :S.. 

Lo que hice fue borrar todos los archivos que tienen que ver con multisim pero al intentar borrarlo nuevamente, me dice que aun está instalada la versión de multisim, de modo que no puedo volver a instalarlo :S.. Y lo necesito para mis clases, pero ahora no puedo tenerlo en mi computadora y se me complica un poco la situaación.. 

Quisiera saber como borrarlo definitivamente para poder instalarlo de nuevo.. De antemano Muchas gracias.


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 31, 2010)

Borrar la carpeta donde instalo el multisim no basta, ahora tiene que hacerle una limpieza al registro del sistema, porque en el se encuentra la informacion del programa. Utilice el RegSeeker o TuneUp, luego reinicie la computadora.

Si el sistema operativo es WinXP o superior, busca mas informacion en solucion de compatiblidad con WinXP.


----------



## FernandoD (Sep 1, 2010)

Puedes intentar correr de nuevo el instalador y ver si te da una opción de "Reinstalar" o "Desinstalar". No es bueno borrar manualmente los archivos de un programa, precisamente porque luego es mucho más difícil desinstalarlo. Muy probablemente tendrás que editar el registro de Windows para borrar todas las referencias a Multisim. Esto se debe de hacer con cuidado.

Saludos,


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yo tambien he tenido ese problema. A veces se me cerraba el programa (por razones desconocidas) y se me abria nuevamente. Tambien intente desintalarlo, pero no lo pude hacer al 100%, por lo que tuve que aplicar a algo clasico y moderno: usa un programa que borre o cambio archivos temporales que no se usen (incluyendo cokies y historiales). Yo uso el CCleaner, o podrias usar como han mencionado antes, el TuneUp. Siempre me han ayudado con estos temas que a mas de uno le hace reventar la cabeza


----------



## betodj (Sep 1, 2010)

tendrás más problemas si la primera instalación fue trial (30 dias de prueba) Quizas debas formatear tu pc.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 2, 2010)

betodj dijo:


> . . . Quizas debas formatear tu pc.



   Ni que fuera un virus lo que instalo.


----------



## ArturoA (Sep 2, 2010)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas!!

Sigo sin poder desinstalar en Multisim 8  . Como me dijeron, he utilizado el Tune Up y en CCleaner para limpiar el registro, despues reinicié la compu e intenté desinstalarlo en el mismo CCleaner, TuneUp y en el mismo desisntalador de Windows (del panel de control).. Y me dice que aún hay algo instalado que no me permite desintalar en programa y mucho menos volver a instalarlo..

¿Qué puedo hacer? :S

de nuevo, gracias!!


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 2, 2010)

Yo instale _*Multisim 8.0.24[/size]*[/SIZE]_[/SIZE] en Win7 de 64 bits y no tuve problemas para instalarlo, ni al ejecutarlo, tampoco para desinstalarlo, tal vez el programa que usted consiguio esta defectuoso o incompleto. 

Hay otra opcion, es la mas dificil y peligrosa    para el windows: usando el editor de registro. Su mision, si decide no aceptarla, es que no continue leyendo el mensaje. hno: hno: hno:Nota del autor: No me hago responsable de datos perdidos o falla del windows.

Para invocar el programa: Menu Inicio > Ejecutar > digite: regedit > Enter
En el panel de la izquierda busque: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Electronics Workbench (asi esta en Win7)

Haga click en la carpeta Electronics Workbench y borrela con la tecla Del o Delete.
Cierre el regedit, reinicie el computador e intente instalar de nuevo el programa (el del enlace, si funciona).


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 2, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Yo instale _*Multisim 8.0.24[/size]*[/SIZE]_[/SIZE] en Win7 de 64 bits y no tuve problemas para instalarlo, ni al ejecutarlo, tampoco para desinstalarlo, tal vez el programa que usted consiguio esta defectuoso o incompleto.
> 
> Hay otra opcion, es la mas dificil y peligrosa  para el windows: usando el editor de registro. Su mision, si decide no aceptarla, es que no continue leyendo el mensaje. hno:
> Nota del autor: No me hago responsable de datos perdidos o falla del windows.
> ...



El detalle es que no solo es esa cadena la que está en el registro, son muchos cientos más que se adentran en el sistema... y Se pierden después de desistalar el programa por alguna modificación de windows. Por ejemplo, los productos Nero incluyen un desistalador y un limpiador especial para no dejar rastro de sus programas en una instalación nueva.

Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 2, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> El detalle es que no solo es esa cadena la que está en el registro, son muchos cientos más que se adentran en el sistema . . .



Para desactivar los mensajes de un windows pirata si es necesario, las otras cientos cadenas no me importan, con este metodo siempre puedo volver a instalar programas que borro de forma cruda; incluso con solo borrar una clave, he podido instalar versiones de DirectX viejas sobre mas actuales.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 2, 2010)

Bueno, depende del programa en cuestión. Evitar los conflictos es la prioridad.

Saludos.


----------



## constantan (Sep 2, 2010)

intenta limpiar rastros del programa con tune up  y prueba reinstalarlo en una pc virtual , si es trial extiendelo usando, runs a date.


----------



## ArturoA (Sep 2, 2010)

Heeeey ya pude gracias a Dios!!

Les agradezko sus sugerencias que me sirvieron mucho.. en efecto, me fue muy util el TuneUp y el CCleanner para limpiar el registro de Windows y despues lo que hice, con ayuda del TuneUp fue borrar los archivos asociados de la carpeta "InstallShield" de Archivos de Programa, qu al parecer fue lo que me estaba impidiendo en general desinstalarlo..

Asi que, he ahi otro tip por si algún día lo necesitan! 
Muchas gracias 

------
Dios nos amó, al enviar a su Hijo JesuCristo a morir en la cruz y despues resucitar para quedarse con nosotros por siempre :]

Saludos!


----------

